#ubuntu-tablet 2011-11-23
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-tablet to: Welcome to #ubuntu-tablet | http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tablet | This channel is logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Myrtti> good call
#ubuntu-tablet 2012-11-19
<frederick> hi everybody
<frederick> i  am using a UGEE RAINBOW digitizer on my ubuntu studio,but it's now work
